
Apparatus with Magnets - jiriro
https://www.notion.so/Apparatus-with-Magnets-Intro-2e32af5b59b64a45b3b203408374a56e
======
jchrisa
It's interesting how far software lags behind hardware. We've had touch
screens for ~15 years and we still don't know how to use them. I'm glad there
are people pushing the envelope for direct manipulation UIs.

~~~
xellisx
I think the first time I used a touch screen was at Arby's to order my meal
around 30 years ago.

------
Koshkin
One of those web pages I can't scroll down using the space bar.

~~~
outworlder
Because this is Notion, it's supposed to be used as a notebook(although they
call it pages), not as a webpage. Until now I didn't even know you could share
them like that.

------
loco5niner
Uggg...please don't hijack the standard scrolling or the
Up/Down/PageUp/PageDown buttons. When I see this, I just leave immediately.

------
jiriro
Implementation of “rules“ - i.e. “point is on the line” - using magnets.

